# Looking for a kind of pest killer spray



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

These are called foggers, most stores that sell bug killer like raid also sells the foggers
Very specific instructions as to use
Food items must be put away, pets not in the house
Read the instructions before use


----------

